# Got rough drafts of QDRO done and seeing STBX's face was priceless!



## don'tmesswithtexas (Jul 18, 2013)

STBX wanted to try to keep all of his retirement and I told him NO way was I taking it off the negotiations table because I deserved it after 13 years of marriage. So he got his rough draft done and his payments to me would be $973.00/mo. once divided when he retires per his plan and mine were calculated and he gets $256.00/mo. from me.
I told him he can just send me a reduced check for $717.00 and thanks! He is still trying to figure out something else to offer me but I told him I need those funds for retirement and that check will be helpful.
He said I was "trying to hold onto a piece of him" and I was unfair. I just told him Texas law gives me 50% and to talk to his attorney and I said, "I am sorry you feel that way."
:lol:


----------



## sherri1997 (Jul 9, 2013)

Good for you! I can't wait to go through that with my STBXH ...and the look on his face will be priceless!


----------

